# wie sie ihn nannten



## Löwenfrau

Hallo.

Ich bin nicht sicher, welche Funktion hat das 'wie' im folgenden Fall:


"Wollte einer für dieses nicht mitteilbare Gefühl vom Sinne der Welt das tote Wort Gott wieder gebrauchen, so hätte die Sprache ja nichts dagegen. Ich liebe nur die Worte nicht, die keine mitteilbare Vorstellung ausdrücken können. Auch den großen Mystikern war Gott nur in ihrem Gefühl, unsagbar; wie sie ihn nannten, wurde er zum Götzen." Mauthner

Ist es mit 'als' austauschbar? ... als sie ihn nannten, würde.. ?

Auf English:

as they denominated him, he turned into idol
from the moment they denominated him, he turned into idol


Is that correct?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_as they denominated him _is perfect. To me, _wie_, as Mauthner uses it, is polyambiguous: I see cause _(weil), _instrument _(indem)_, time _(sobald)_ and manner _(wie)_. And I've always felt that all four are in _as. _


----------



## Löwenfrau

Thanks.


----------



## perpend

"as they denominated him" doesn't sound right to me---well, let's say it sounds off. First, "denominated" sounds off. It seems more like if they were literally to "name" him, as in "call God's name". Is the text trying to say that if the mystics used a name to refer to God, then it was idolatry? I guess I would need to read more of the text. "denominated" doesn't seem to mean that, but I may be wrong. Second, "as" disturbs me for the English, but I can't put my finger on why. I think there's a better solution.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Perpend,

I think he is saying that, when the mystics gave God a name, they left space for others to (mis)understand Him as an idol. Maybe the previous paragraph can explain that:

"(...) Der Okkultismus, der gegenwärtig unter vielen Namen sich gebärdet, als ob er eine neue Religion und einen neuen Gott gebären wollte, ist doch nur die Mystik des dummen Kerls. Die großen Mystiker aus der Nachfolge Buddhas und Jesus hatten den Sinn der Welt gefunden, in ihrem Gefühl, jeder für sich, nicht mitteilbar."

But those were the great mystics. The stupid ones misunderstand their words as idolatry.

Now, as to "as" , what would you think of "from the moment"?


----------



## perpend

Thanks for more context, LF.

Is there any possibility, that it's "... wehe sie ihn nannten ..."?

I'm going into my mystic mode, and will stew on this. 

"_from the moment _they named Him (God)" .... hmmm. Yes, that's a definite improvement in your text, for me. It gives me more clarity in the text.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend said:


> "denominated" sounds off. It seems more like if they were literally to "name" him, as in "call God's name". Is the text trying to say that if the mystics used a name to refer to God, then it was idolatry?


Yes, it is. This, precisely, is the message. 
_
*Auch den großen Mystikern war Gott nur in ihrem Gefühl, unsagbar;* [...]

*Also the great mystics held that God could only be sensed and was ineffable*__*;* [...]


_*So the very act of giving God a name made God an idol:*

_[...;] *wie sie ihn nannten, wurde er zum Götzen.*_

The message as such is not the problem. The conjunction _wie_ is. That's why I wrote


Schimmelreiter said:


> To me, _wie_, as Mauthner uses it, is polyambiguous: I see cause _(weil), _instrument _(indem)_, time _(sobald)_ and manner _(wie)_. And I've always felt that all four are in _as._



Mauthner's _wie_ means, 

_[...;] *because *they gave him a name.

_*and

*_[...;] *by* giving him a name.

_*and

*_[...;] *from the moment/as soon as *they gave him a name.

_*and

*_[...;] *what kind of name* they gave him.



_So there's multiple ambiguity. I believe it's absolutely intentional. Mauthner wanted that multiple ambiguity. And, as I explained above, I see that very same multiple ambiguity of, grammatically speaking, cause_, _instrument, time and manner, in the English conjunction _as.



_PS
_Manner_, grammatically, is critical. The issue is that in German we say _*Wie* nennst du ihn?_ whereas it's _*What* do you call him? _in English. 

So how do we express this nuance? This is exactly why I favour _denominate._

perpend, can one say _*How*_ _do you denominate him? _and would this, albeit extremely formally, express the idea of _*What* do you call him?_ 

Another argument very much in favour of _denominate_ is the meaning that _denomination_ also has: _a religious group/branch_: Those that gave God a name, i.e. those that "denominated" him, thereby turning God into an idol, in so doing, turned *themselves* into a new _denomination.


as_ is the only way of expressing the above, i.e. the _ *what kind of name* they gave him _part: _*as* they denominated him_, meaning _*the way* they denominated him_. And this is *how* they denominated him: God. He thus had his _denomination_, was from then on an idol, and those that had brought this about were thus a new _denomination_ of their own from then on. While not immediately necessary to the translation, the latter notion of the denominators becoming a new denomination, to me, seems perfectly in line with Mauthner's argument. It is not at all the _reason_ why I think _denominate_ is best, though.


----------



## bearded

Hi
When I read the sentence, my first thought was:  the correct translation is ''as soon as they  gave him a name'' , but after considering SR's explanation, I fully agree with him  on the multiple meaning of that ''wie'' and on translating it with 'as'.  Nevertheless, in his list of meanings, I would have put the time meaning in the first position because, to me, it is still somehow prevailing over the other ones.  Maybe in Portuguese there is a conjunction (como?) possessing the different meanings of 'wie' in this text. In Italian, 'come' would cover (almost) the whole range.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> in his list of meanings, I would have put the time meaning in the first position


The list is not prioritised. Yes, time is strongest. Next is manner, the very reason I opted for _denominate_ since _call _and _name_ are not about manner wheras German _nennen_ is about manner: _*Wie* nennst du ihn? Ich nenne ihn *so* _vs. _*What* do you call him? I call him *this*._


----------



## Löwenfrau

bearded man said:


> Hi
> When I read the sentence, my first thought was:  the correct translation is ''as soon as they  gave him a name'' , but after considering SR's explanation, I fully agree with him  on the multiple meaning of that ''wie'' and on translating it with 'as'.  Nevertheless, in his list of meanings, I would have put the time meaning in the first position because, to me, it is still somehow prevailing over the other ones.  Maybe in Portuguese there is a conjunction (como?) possessing the different meanings of 'wie' in this text. In Italian, 'come' would cover (almost) the whole range.




I was trying to find an equally ambiguous/multisemantic conjunction in Portuguese. 'Como' does apply both to 'wie' ('how') and 'because/once'. But only to these two. Besides, the trouble is that the idea of 'how' would surely be prevailing for the readers. And I agree that some possibilities of interpretation are more prevailing than others, this not being the case of 'how'. If I want to stress the idea of 'as' in the sense of 'as son as'/'from the moment', then I have to choose another conjunction 'ao' ('ao fazer' = by doing). Unfortunately, it restrain the interpretation to only this one.


----------



## bearded

And don't you have the possibility to use only a gerund (Span.llamando-lo) which would be as multiambiguous?  In Italian, if I say ''dandogli un nome'' (giving him a name) all the meanings would be there. Unfortunately I do not know Portuguese...


----------



## Löwenfrau

bearded man said:


> And don't you have the possibility to use only a gerund (Span.llamando-lo) which would be as multiambiguous?  In Italian, if I say ''dandogli un nome'' (giving him a name) all the meanings would be there. Unfortunately I do not know Portuguese...



Yes, we do have! Chamando-lhe/ Denominando-lhe.

But a meaning does stay out: 'how'...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Why not say
_... ; as soon as they gave him *this*_ name
or
_...; as soon as they denominated him *thus

*_whichever one works better in Portuguese.

God is mentioned immediately before, so it's clear that this name of his is meant. Unlike _when_, _as soon as _​even carries slight causal and instrumental overtones.


----------



## Löwenfrau

as soon as = sobald = (port.) tão logo

It is ok too.

My only concern is that this conjunction can't mean "wie" in the sense of "how" too. Do you guys agree this is not so important? Am I not gonna loose an important possible meaning?


----------



## bearded

I fear that in the end you will have to renounce covering ALL the meanings of wie/as.  But, of all solutions, SR's last suggestion seems by far the best to me, especially considering the last line in his #13. Hut ab!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Löwenfrau said:


> My only concern is that this conjunction can't mean "wie" in the sense of "how" too.


That's why, in #13 above, I took the liberty of suggesting you say in Portuguese what amounts to


Schimmelreiter said:


> _... ; as soon as they gave him *this*_ name


or


Schimmelreiter said:


> _...; as soon as they denominated him *thus*_


and I added


Schimmelreiter said:


> whichever one works better in Portuguese.


The _wie_ would thus be covered fully since it would thus be expressed that God is not just given *a* name but specifically the name *God*​, which name is mentioned six words before in the German sentence (with only a semicolon as punctuation).


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Why not say
> _... ; as soon as they gave him *this*_ name


That is getting close but is still not right. It doesn't matter what you call him. What is meant is that the very act of verbalizing the concept makes God an idol. The concept as such, and not a particular word to refer to it, can only be felt and cannot be expressed by language.



Löwenfrau said:


> But a meaning does stay out: 'how'...


There is not a shadow of a doubt that _wie_ means _as soon as _and not_ how _in this sentence.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> There is not a shadow of a doubt that _wie_ means _as soon as _and not_ how _in this sentence.


Time is predominant.

Yet may I submit the following:
_Wie gut das Kind Fußball spielt, kann ich mir eine Profikarriere vorstellen.
Wie du mit deiner Frau sprichst, wird sie sich bald scheiden lassen.
Wie sie ihn nannten, wurde er zum Götzen.

_As I said: Time is predominant. But when it comes to overtones: Absolutely no shadow?


----------



## bearded

@ Schimmelreiter
Betr. 'how'
Ich habe über Deine Beispielsätze in #18 nachgedacht, und es scheint mir, dass in dieser besonderen Nuance bzw. Nebenbedeutung, welche ja bei der Übersetzung mit ''as soon as'' verlorengeht,'wie' nicht genau einem 'how' entspricht, wie bisher angenommen.
In diesen Beispielen ähnelt das 'wie' mehr einem 'so,wie' als einer Fragepartikel.
- So, wie sie ihn nannten, wurde er zum Götzen,
- The way they called him (considering/after the way they called him), he became an idol (not 'how they called him')
  Wenn ich rechthabe, dann hat 'wie' hier mit einem interrogativen 'how' wenig zu tun. Was denkst Du ?
NS. Erst jetzt merke ich, dass die ganze Diskussion sich bislang in englischer Sprache 'entwickelt' hat. Ich bitte um Verzeihung, aber alle Beteiligten verstehen ja Deutsch...


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Absolutely no shadow?


Yes, no shadow. The interpretation


_So wie sie ihn nannten, wurde er zum Götzen._ rather than
_Sowie sie ihn nannten, wurde er zum Götzen.
_
Is semantic nonsense in the given context. 1. states _sie nannten ihn_ as a fact while it can be understood as a hypothetical condition in 2. And since the immediately preceding sentence tells us that _die großen Mystiker_ (=_they_) considered the God as _unsagbar _and given the choice between the two, only interpretation 2. is meaningful.


----------



## Löwenfrau

berndf said:


> Yes, no shadow. The interpretation
> 
> 
> _So wie sie ihn nannten, wurde er zum Götzen._ rather than
> _Sowie sie ihn nannten, wurde er zum Götzen.
> _
> Is semantic nonsense in the given context. 1. states _sie nannten ihn_ as a fact while it can be understood as a hypothetical condition in 2. And since the immediately preceding sentence tells us that _die großen Mystiker_ (=_they_) considered the God as _unsagbar _and given the choice between the two, only interpretation 2. is meaningful.



Ich wollte dann noch fragen: meinst du, immer, wenn "wie" eine Funktion (sowie) hat, es kann die andere (Engl. how) überhaupt nicht haben? Oder lässt das sich beim Kontext entscheiden? Nicht einmal kann es diese Doppelbedeutung geben?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Wenn ich rechthabe, dann hat 'wie' hier mit einem interrogativen 'how' wenig zu tun. Was denkst Du ?


Von irgendetwas Interrogativem kann keine Rede sein. Es geht ausschließlich um Konjunktionen. Und es gibt verschiedene Lesarten.

Bernds Position ist schlüssig und in ihrer Schlüssigkeit prinzipiell unangreifbar: *wie*_ ist eine temporale Konjunktion._

Ich verfolge einen anderen Ansatz:

(1) Es gibt prinzipiell keine echten Synonyme.

(2) Vor die Wahl gestellt, eine der drei temporalen Konjunktionen _als_, _sobald_ und _wie _zu gebrauchen, lässt sich der Schriftsteller von den Anklängen leiten, die jede der drei neben ihrer Grundbedeutung zum Mitschwingen bringt.

(3) 
_*Als* sie ihn nannten, wurde er zum Götzen.
__*Sobald* sie ihn nannten, wurde er zum Götzen.
__*Wie* sie ihn nannten, wurde er zum Götzen.
_
Am neutralsten in seiner reinen Temporalität ist _als.

_Bei _sobald_ wird - natürlich, wie stets, kontextabhängig - ein kausaler Anklang zum Mitschwingen gebracht: 

Man vergleiche:
_Als das Wetter schön war, fuhren wir auf Urlaub.    _Neutrale Gleichzeitigkeit
_Sobald das Wetter schön war, fuhren wir auf Urlaub. _   Implizit: Wir hatten auf schönes Wetter gewartet, und *da* es nun schön war, fuhren wir auf Urlaub. Man beachte: _sobald_ ist eine *temporale* Konjunktion.


Und jetzt zur temporalen Konjunktion _wie_:

_Als sie in der Tür stand, war sie ein Bild für Götter.
Wie sie in der Tür stand, war sie ein Bild für Götter.
_
Nichts als pure Temporalität? Keine Spur von Modalität? Aber merke: Letzterer ist grammatikalisch ein Temporalsatz, kein Modalsatz (Der Modalsatz müsste lauten: _Wie sie in der Tür stand, __war ein Bild für Götter. - _Modalsatz als Subjektsatz).

_Wie sie ihn nannten, wurde er zum Götzen.
_Ein Temporalsatz. Aber Mauthner hätte auch _als_ oder_ sobald_ sagen können.



PS
Ich sehe gerade, Bernd stellt *so wie* und *sowie* einander gegenüber. Nichts davon kommt in Mauthners Text vor, es geht um das reine *wie *als temporale Konjunktion mit allfälliger modaler Konnotation. Auch in meinem obigen Beispiel geht es um _*Wie* sie in der Tür stand, war sie ein Bild für Götter_, nicht um _*So wie* sie in der Tür stand, war sie ein Bild für Götter.




_


berndf said:


> given the choice between the two, only interpretation 2. is meaningful.


Das meinte ich, als ich Bernds Position als schlüssig und prinzipiell unangreifbar bezeichnete. Vor eine Entweder/Oder-Entscheidung gestellt, sag auch ich: _temporal_. Mein Argumentationstypus ist anders: Konnotationen, _shades of grey _.


----------



## berndf

Löwenfrau said:


> Ich wollte dann noch fragen: meinst du, immer, wenn "wie" eine Funktion (sowie) hat, es kann die andere (Engl. how) überhaupt nicht haben? Oder lässt das sich beim Kontext entscheiden? Nicht einmal kann es diese Doppelbedeutung geben?


Es sind grundsätzlich immer mehrere Interpretationen möglich. Im gegeben Fall lässt sich die Bedeutung dadurch bestimmen, dass die eine der beiden syntaktisch möglichen Interpretationen (_so wie, how_) durch den unmittelbaren Kontext (den vorhergehenden Satz) semantisch blockiert ist. Beim Lesen des Satzes musste ich auch drei mögliche Interpretation im Kopf durchspielen, bis ich zu der kam, die sowohl syntaktisch möglich also auch semantisch sinnvoll ist.

Die Verwendung vor _wie _in dem gegeben Satz ist archaisch. In *moderner *Sprache werden diese drei Interpretation sowohl schriftlich als auch gesprochen unterschieden:


_*Wie *sie ihn nannten, ist mir egal._ -- Hier nimmt der Nebensatz die Funktion des Subjekts oder eines Objekts des Hauptsatzes ein und bedeutet _how_. Diese Interpretation ist in dem gegebenen Satz syntaktisch blockiert, da das Prädikat des Hauptsatzes keine freie Valenz hat.
_*So wie* sie ihn nannten__, wurde er zum Götzen. -- _Hier nimmt der Nebensatz die Funktion einer adverbialen Bestimmung im Hauptsatzes ein und bedeutet _how_. Der Satz ist syntaktisch legal und isoliert betrachtet auch semantisch sinnvoll.
_*Sowie *sie ihn nannten__, wurde er zum Götzen. -- _Hier nimmt der Nebensatz ebenfalls die Funktion einer adverbialen Bestimmung im Hauptsatzes ein und bedeutet _as soon as_. Der Satz ist syntaktisch legal und als einziger auch im Kontext sinnvoll.

Den orthographischen Varianten _so wie_ und _sowie _entsprechen auch unterschiedliche Aussprachen: _so wie_ wird mit einer Pause und mit Betonung auf _so _gesprochen und _sowie _ohne Pause und mit Betonung auf _wie_.

PS:


Schimmelreiter said:


> Das meinte ich, als ich Bernds Position als schlüssig und prinzipiell unangreifbar bezeichnete. Vor eine Entweder/Oder-Entscheidung gestellt, sag auch ich: _temporal_. Mein Argumentationstypus ist anders: Konnotationen, _shades of grey _.


Wenn Du mit _shades of grey_ meinst, dass sich die Eindeutigkeit erst auf der höchsten Analyseebene der Kette _syntaktisch->semantisch->pragmatisch_ ergibt, dann meinen wir im Lichte des oben gesagten offenbar dasselbe.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Wenn Du mit _shades of grey_ meinst, dass sich die Eindeutigkeit erst auf der höchsten Analyseebene der Kette _syntaktisch->semantisch->pragmatisch_ ergibt, dann meinen wir im Lichte des oben gesagten offenbar dasselbe.


So ist es.


berndf said:


> Beim Lesen des Satzes musste ich auch drei mögliche Interpretation im Kopf durchspielen, bis ich zu der kam, die sowohl syntaktisch möglich also auch semantisch sinnvoll ist.


Pointiert gesagt: Die verworfenen Interpretationen bleiben in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß im Kopf des Rezipienten konnotativ hängen. Mauthners älterer Sprachgestus ist dafür ein Musterbeispiel. Er stellt eben nicht, wie in modernem Sprachgebrauch üblich, weitgehend konnotationsfreie Denotation her, indem er *entweder "so wie" oder "sowie"* gebraucht, sondern greift zum 


berndf said:


> erst auf der höchsten Analyseebene


denotativ eindeutigen *wie*.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Pointiert gesagt: Die verworfenen Interpretationen bleiben in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß im Kopf des Rezipienten konnotativ hängen.


Ich verstehe einige Fragen in diesem Thread so, dass man wissen wollte ob durch dieses, wie Du es nennst, konnotative Hängenbleiben die potentielle Mehrdeutigkeit als Werkzeug eingesetzt werden kann, um nuancierte Aussagen zu schaffen. Im Allgemeinen besteht diese Möglichkeit eventuell. In diesem konkreten Fall würde ich das aber verneinen wollen. Die Aussage dieses Satzes war für mich erst nach vollständiger Bereinigung dieser Mehrdeutigkeit einigermaßen verständlich.


----------

